# Acoustic Curtains



## lightwench (Jun 7, 2010)

My venue is equipped with acoustic curtains on the #140 Series RIG-I-FLEX track from i.weiss. There are four sections of curtain and we've set it up so that two pieces are joined by crossing over on the carriers (the last hook on curtain A is in the first carrier of curtain B, the first hook on curtain B is on the last carrier of curtain A). There is a curve in the track for when we store the curtains during some events and the carriers are getting caught up on each other on both the curve and the straightaway. Does anyone have a suggestion on how to fix this?


----------



## MPowers (Jun 7, 2010)

If I understand you correctly, you have the last carrier of one curtain section pulling, (actually "pushing"), the first carrier of the trailing section? Yes?? If this is the case, that is your problem right there. The carriers are designed to be pulled by the curtain and the only time they "bump" into one another is when stacking, which is also why a rear fold stack is usually easier to pull. Replace the two single carriers with a single #1402 master carrier. There are two connection loops, attach the first and last grommets of the sections on opposite ends so they over lap, that should solve the problem. Any ADC dealer can sell you the carriers, including me, of course, 

Michael Powers, Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place, Des Moines, Iowa, 50313
515-277-4190x115 - 515-277-2295 fax


----------



## ajb (Jun 7, 2010)

In addition to what MPowers suggests, you can just share two carriers between the two curtains--IOW, tie the second-to-last grommet of the first curtain and the first grommet of the second curtain to one carrier, and the last grommet of the first curtain and the second grommet of the second curtain to the next carrier. You'll still need to get rid of the two carriers you just eliminated, but at least this way you can just leapfrog them out and don't need to pull half of your carriers to insert a new master carrier right in the middle. Although depending on your installation you might be able to spot the curtain across a splice in the track and break the track to insert/remove carriers in the middle of the curtain.


----------

